

"Thanks a billion, cheeseheads." - jdnier
http://articles.latimes.com/2010/dec/11/opinion/la-ed-trains-20101211

======
Uhhrrr
FTA: "this is sort of like turning down a free car because you don't want to
have to pay for gasoline and insurance."

In many cases this is exactly the right thing to do.

Here is another headline for the editorial: "A cost center for California."

------
jdnier
Wisconsin's Republican governor elect has forgone $900 million in stimulus
spending for a high-speed train line from Milwaukee to Madison. Californians
are pleased.

